# female Pulcher Help...



## Cama (Aug 2, 2012)

So a few months back I purchased a breeding pair of neolamprologus Pulcher... Always wanted them and witness their collective nursery breeding. I originally had them in a 25 gallon cube tank by themselves, after about 8 weeks they had their first brood. Then a few weeks later another and another. I had 3 broods in the tank when I noticed mom had banged up her eye something bad. Not sure how it happened I was a bit concerned so I kept watch... After about 2 week it healed up but you can tell it was hurt, not sure if she can se out of it. Because of all the babies, I decided to move them all to a 40 gallon breeder tank, since I did tHey have spawned again... Today I got a shock, I saw mom swim out of the cave and she is supper fat? I mean like a balloon... I'm concerned because I've never witnessed her look like this. That is to say actually I rarely see her because she is always with her eggs... Every one of her brood have been larger and larger...so I am wondering since it been a few weeks since her last batch, is she fat because she has eggs? Or does she have an illness? Please help...


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Great luck with the batches of fry. Once the Neolamprologus breed, they keep on giving.

It could be an intestinal bloat thing. What are you feeding her/them?


----------



## Cama (Aug 2, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> Great luck with the batches of fry. Once the Neolamprologus breed, they keep on giving.
> 
> It could be an intestinal bloat thing. What are you feeding her/them?


I feed them a mix of omega one cichlid flakes and northfin cichlid pellets once a day


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

Cama said:


> I feed them a mix of omega one cichlid flakes and northfin cichlid pellets once a day


 omega one is a quality food but a bit high in fat feed in once every 3 days, and mix in nls and veggie flake once a day,


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

shotokan said:


> omega one is a quality food but a bit high in fat feed in once every 3 days, and mix in nls and veggie flake once a day,


never had a problem with bloat using nls therma-a,


----------

